# Goats in Alaska



## Renata Kramer (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello Everyone!
I live in Nome, Alaska and next year I am planning on starting my goat herd. I have never owned goats before but have lots of farming experience.. that is in Kansas where there are no bears! 

So, I am planning on having an insulated container to lock them up in at night then put them in an electric fence through the day. I have two dogs that are great at keeping the pests out and plan to get a third to make the pack stronger. What other things can I do to keep these goats safe? The bears here are pretty good about staying away from people but are a pain when they come out of hibernation. 

I just want to make sure I am prepared!


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

We don't have bear issues here, but I hope someone can help. You certainly won't be able to leave any grain out or even mineral. You'll have to have that in a secure building and take away what they don't eat after 15 minutes or so. If you want to put a dog in with the goats to protect them you might want to think about a livestock guardian dog, like a Great Pyrenees or a Maremma. Maybe since I replied, more people will see this post. Good luck!


----------

